# What to use to apply tyre dressing?



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, sorry if this has been posted before but i did a search and uncovered very little.

Is it worth buying a dedicated tyre dressing applicator. I normally use a cloth and spray the dressing onto it but this can still be messy. :?


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

i always use tesco value kitchen sponges were 14p for 5 but now have reached the dizzy heights of 20p. they are the perfect size and once used just throw them away at that price!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I use one of those shoe shine foam pads that have a lid that has the foam stuck to it and a container that keeps the sponge from drying out. The width of the sponge is about 50mm so is just right for my tyres.

I had used it for a while for shining shoes so the silcone in the foam had dried out. A quick squirt of Megs tyre product and off I go. the lid/handle keeps my hand clean and when I have finished the clip on pot/containet keeps the sponge from drying out so I don't use much product each time.

I have been using it weeky for about a year and it still hasn't worn out. When it does I will just take one out of my "shoe cleaning basket".


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

I use a paint brush. Does it for me.... 










Bobski


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

one of these:










Cant remember where I got it from but all the usual online car wash shops do them for about £3


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

tesco value sponges for me, work a treat, have been using the same one for about 2 years now! should really change it, as its starting to get worn out!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk sell them 

I've got a couple for doing my tyres.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I got a free sponge from the KW stand at Edition 38 and i've still been using it.


----------

